
The Big Brother Reading List - jenkinsj
Books about a world where everyone is watched:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Nineteen_Eighty-Four<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Brave_new_world<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;We_(novel)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Gulag_Archipelago<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Darkness_at_noon<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Farenheit_451<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Animal_Farm<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Infinite_Jest<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;The_Children_of_Men
======
EthanHeilman
I would add some non-fiction books:

1\.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Puzzle_Palace](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Puzzle_Palace)

2\.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shadow_Factory](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shadow_Factory)

In the short story category:

3\.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/With_a_Little_Help](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/With_a_Little_Help)

~~~
jenkinsj
It's cool that the Puzzle Palace was popular within the NSA itself.

------
revorad
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Trial](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Trial)

~~~
jenkinsj
How could I forget Kafka! Good save.

------
jdavid
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Island_(novel)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Island_\(novel\))

written by the same author as 'Brave New World', Aldous Huxley, the book
details more of a Carrot approach to big brother.

------
QuantumGuy
Someone should whip up a quick website listing all these books. I would do it
myself but I have neither the money or knowledge to do so. I will be reading
all the books listed in this thread post haste.

------
jdavid
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Brother_(Cory_Doctorow_n...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Brother_\(Cory_Doctorow_novel\))

------
xauronx
I'm so glad that We is on there. Very few people I've ever met have read it
but it's one of my all time favorites.

------
jenkinsj
Could anyone suggest an additional title?

~~~
pattisapu
Thomas Pynchon's Gravity's Rainbow

Proverbs for Paranoids: 1\. You may never get to touch the Master, but you can
tickle his creatures. 2\. The innocence of the creatures is in inverse
proportion to the immorality of the Master. 3\. If they can get you asking the
wrong questions, they don't have to worry about answers. 4\. You hide, they
seek. 5\. Paranoids are not paranoid because they're paranoid, but because
they keep putting themselves, fucking idiots, deliberately into paranoid
situations. \-- Collected from Gravity's Rainbow, V237, 241, 251, 262, & 292

